# how to take my dianabol tabs??



## LeeUK (May 21, 2003)

can anyone help.??
i am taking a 8 week course of dianabol & decca

I am currently taking 5 x 5ml tabs a day, at the moment i take the tabs in one go in the morning, i have heard other people say you should spread the tabs out throughout the day. Is this rubbish or correct....if so what is the reason for it??


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2003)

Yeah, i'd space them.

You're not running the dianabol for the entire 8 weeks are you?


----------



## LeeUK (May 21, 2003)

so spacing them is better....mmm...i'll give it a go. What is the reason for that??
i normally take the  dianabol for 8 weeks but cut the quantity down towards the last 2 weeks?? is that wrong??


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2003)

Half-life of the drug. 

And for duration of use - dianabol has potential to be liver-damaging. Generally, cycles including dianabol do so for about four weeks at the beginning of the cycle (30-40mg weeks 1-3 then about 20mg for week 4).

How much research did you do on the compounds your putting into yourself before physically taking them?


----------



## LeeUK (May 21, 2003)

i did do research on them and realise that tabs are generally not good on the liver i only do a course 1 or maybe twice a year. i will try to alter the amounts i take as u say and see how i go.

any other tips???? its always good to learn new stuff


----------



## Mudge (May 21, 2003)

Half life is 3.5 hours, if you dont space it, then take it 30-45m before workouts, but it should be spaced.

4-6 weeks for DBol only to kick start the cycle, yes it will raise liver values - let your Test/Deca/EQ/Whatever do the work after, orals are usually only kick starters they should not be included the whole way through.


----------



## LeeUK (May 21, 2003)

i must admit in the last few weeks i did used to cut down to just 5 - 10 ml a day but now i will just go for a 4 -5 week cycle as you say, thanks for the advice!!, its been a few years since i last took a  cycle and its amazin how much wrong info is out there , hence the reason for seeking advice on this forum.

i tend to workout 5 days a week, on the days i dont train should i still take the dianabol as normal?????


----------



## Mudge (May 21, 2003)

Are you on liquid dbol? On the days you dont train right, keep up with the regimen.

An alternative "cycle" for dbol is a bridge, where people take 10mg pre-workout and not at any other time of day.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 21, 2003)

Definately space them out and take with food also.  I would suggest 5 or 6 weeks and slowly increasing the dose...then tapering off....week 1 at 20mg, week 2 at 25 mg, week 3 at 30 mg, week 4 at 35mg, week 5 at 30mg, week 6 at 25mg.


----------



## LeeUK (May 22, 2003)

i take dianabol tablets by the way!

Mudge is the bridge method better than taking a higer dosage spread through the day?? i guess it works for some but not for others?


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2003)

Second part of your question is probably a good answer for bridgers, there is a study that shows that it does not affect HPTA, yet at least one person who had blood work showed clearly that it hindered recovery.

I am guessing that your only doing dbol, in which case you may as well do what your doing now. The above method, with a 3.5 hour half life, would only have dbol in your system in some strength for a portion of the day.


----------



## LeeUK (May 22, 2003)

actually i'm doing dianabol plus Decca once a week


----------



## Robboe (May 22, 2003)

I have heard about dianabol (small dose ---> ~10mg) in the mornings not effecting the HPTA.

Some have even used it for recovery purposes post cycle.


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2003)

Not exactly recovery, its called "bridging" which is an attempt to stave off muscle loss between cycles, some like it some dont. I have come across at least one person who did standard recouperation between cycles and has a "permanently" low test level even though they claimed they did everything right. Thier natural test is almost not even measureable its so bad.



> In this study test was reduced 69 % and LH was reduced 50 % after two months of 15 mg dianabol ED.
> 
> Acta Endocrinol (Copenh) 1976 Dec;83(4):856-64 Related Articles, Links
> 
> ...





> Test was suppressed by more > 50 %
> 
> 
> Lancet 1976 Oct 2;2(7988):699-702 Related Articles, Links
> ...


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 22, 2003)

the dbol bridge is ok nothing to special now try primo var and thats one of the better ones out there but legit primo is hard to come by in europe but not here in the states


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2003)

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/8/2705


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 22, 2003)

I dont know of I  realy agrea with that study. A 5 day study realy isnt enough to pass judgement on such a subject.


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Not exactly recovery, its called "bridging" which is an attempt to stave off muscle loss between cycles, some like it some dont.




No, actually. Use of Dianabol post cycle for recovery (not necessarily going to do another cycle afterwards).


I don't know enough about it to comment much further though.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2003)

I suppose they are tapering with it, sounds like misguided information to me though.


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2003)

Tapering?

I just said that some use ~10mg doses in the AM post cycle to aid recovery.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2003)

The idea behind AM administration immediately upon wakeup is that somehow this test spike will be "undetectable" to the body as anything but natural, doesn't seem to look like that is true though from 2 people who have had blood work and the tests I've now seen.


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The idea behind AM administration immediately upon wakeup is that somehow this test spike will be "undetectable" to the body as anything but natural, doesn't seem to look like that is true though from 2 people who have had blood work and the tests I've now seen.




Yeah, something like that - how the body regulates it's release of anabolic hormones due to circadium rythmn and/or noctural periods.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 24, 2003)

yes 10mg in the am is in most not enough to suppress naturel levels but iam not that big of fan of this type of bridge..


----------

